# DIY 4ft Vivarium With TV Stand! (In Progress)



## GamerXDan (Aug 15, 2010)

Over the course of last week ive built this. Still needs a few things doing, need to paint it, box in the open spaces and clear up the mess. Also going to be building a fake rock background!

1.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

3.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

4. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GamerXDan (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry for large pictures!

Im going to be putting mdf up around the front and the sides so you'll see no wires etc. Then building a fake rock background. Cant wait.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice, but may not be the greatest idea to have the speakers sitting on there (assuming you were planning on keeping them where they're currently parked), those vibrations probably wouldn't be all that appreciated by the occupants.


----------



## GamerXDan (Aug 15, 2010)

Kaouthia said:


> Nice, but may not be the greatest idea to have the speakers sitting on there (assuming you were planning on keeping them where they're currently parked), those vibrations probably wouldn't be all that appreciated by the occupants.


Im moving them, they are just there as they are the perfect hight for the top to rest on to let the sealant dry :lol2:


----------

